

Ask HN: How would you be convinced to try out a new product as an enterprise? - loopr

I have launched my startup Poucher (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;poucherapp.com) and I am daring to ask a business question in Hacker News (considering most of them are related to technologies)<p>We are currently at the phase of speaking to restaurant owners. Our primary contact method is cold calls and later we proceed with a 20 skype chat (video call, if possible).<p>What I would like to ask on behalf of the business team is, if you were a restaurant owner (actually a potential customer in general) what would it take for you to be convinced to try out that product.<p>Questions<p>1)Would you have to see the sales person in a real meetup, or would you be convinced if the product was good enough?
2) Would cold call leave a negative impact on you?<p>Any answer would definitely broaden our vision and improve our approach methodology we apply to potential customers.
======
mattkrea
In my own experience with restaurant owners where I worked in-person and live
product demonstrations go a very long way.

Also _follow-up, follow-up, follow-up_

